# Reloading 3.5 Bismouth, Heavishot, or Tungston



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has any information and performance comparisons two reloading any of these three in the 3.5 inch loads. I was wondering what hulls, and powder you prefer to use.. Along with the performance mainly I will be usnig this to hunt geese with, so no duck loads.. I was thinking either BB or 1's let me know..
Bandhunter


----------

